# Poor Roo



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo crashed yesterday. His electrolytes were so low he was very sick. He's been on IV fluids. Today he got an injection of a new medication on the remote, remote chance it might help. He wouldn't survive the 5-7 day wait for further testing, so we're hoping the meds help and he survives a bit longer.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and Roo!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this . Prayers and positive thoughts for Roo.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, poor Roo! My thoughts and prayers are with you both. I hope he's going to be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so sad to hear this... prayers going out the meds will give him more quality time!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww poor roo sorry to hear this please let us know how he gets on. Sayin prayers for you tonightxx


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this and hope that the meds will help make him better. Will keep you and Roo in my prayers.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Praying for a miracle for Roo. Thinking of you both.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahhhhh poor punkin. Hope it works.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry about Roo. I will be praying the meds will help him.


----------



## Lily12 (May 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for Roo.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry. Sending hugs and prayers.rayer:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for Roo and sending him nose kisses from Grace.....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh No  My heart is breaking for you and Roo. You both are so strong and I hope and pray that there can be a miracle. I wish there was something more we could do...but please know that we are here thinking of you and supporting you even from afar! ::Hugs::


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Roo...I hope with all my heart he will come through this. Hugs to you Jackie...and MiMi and Ru send sweet kisses to your little boy, along with well wishes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry, Jackie.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sad to hear. Praying for Roo and the meds to work. Hugs to you!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh no! I, too, will be praying for a miracle for Roo. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm saying my prayers for Roo bear. Hugs to you Jackie...paws crossed the meds work.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

sending good vibes to Roo and yourself... I hope these meds help poor little Roo... :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm praying for Roo and you and that the meds will work. Keep us posted and give Roo extra Auntie hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie continuing prayers for Roo and you and your family. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh how I hate hearing this. Hope the meds will work. Praying for you and Roo.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish that good wishes could change Roo's health, praying the meds will kick in and give him some extra miles. . . so sorry Jackie. I know how hard you have worked to see him better. Sending you both love!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Adding my prayers and best wishes for Roo-- hopefully he will respond to the meds and get through this rough time. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jackie, thinking of you and Roo.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Sending prayers to baby roo come on baby xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting Roo up in my prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im truly so sorry , prayers for Roo and you xooxxo


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Praying for you both!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jackie..


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear this about Roo. You and Roo are in my prayers.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Praying for Roo's recovery! <3


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

hoping the little pguy gets better


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Continuing to keep you and Roo in my prayers, Jackie.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to you and Roo.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jackie, How is Roo doing? He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Saturday update: Roo is holding his own. He is off the IV and just getting fluids under the skin. He is a bit dehydrated today, but in pretty good spirits. He mostly sleeps but has been silly and wagging when he's been up. That's much better compared to crying and shaking. 

Roo has been fighting an unexplanable drop in his Sodium and Chloride for the past month. He has had mild decreases in these levels since last spring, but it was never a problem. Initially we were told it was due to his kidneys failing. Upon furthing testing, even Tufts vet school isn't sure what is causing his problems. One of their thoughts was low aldosterone levels, so we elected to treat as if this is the problem. Having only low aldosterone and normal cortisol is so rare in a dog there is pretty much nothing about it in the literature. Our "last ditch" is treating Roo for this deficiency. 

Roo also has congenital diabetes insipidus (central and nephrogenic), mineralized kidneys, kidney stones, bladder stones, and chronic urinary and kidney infections. We're trying not to be selfish about keeping him alive...but also trying to give him every chance at a good life.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy to hear Roo is in better spirits today. I don't think your selfish in trying to keep him alive....I would do exactly the same thing your doing. Don't give up and when you do you will then know its time. Prayers for you to find answers so he can feel good again. Hugs to you and Roo. :hugging:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jackie, Thank you for the update. I will continue to pray for your precious Roo.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, you and Roo have been and continue to be in my prayers every day. He is blessed to have you as his Mommy. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Been thinking of Roo and you all day long! Lots of prayers coming your way.

Hugs, hugs, and more hugs for Roo and you.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Keeping Roo in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you Jackie.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Keeping Roo in thoughts and prayers*



jmm said:


> Saturday update: Roo is holding his own. He is off the IV and just getting fluids under the skin. He is a bit dehydrated today, but in pretty good spirits. He mostly sleeps but has been silly and wagging when he's been up. That's much better compared to crying and shaking.
> 
> Roo has been fighting an unexplanable drop in his Sodium and Chloride for the past month. He has had mild decreases in these levels since last spring, but it was never a problem. Initially we were told it was due to his kidneys failing. Upon furthing testing, even Tufts vet school isn't sure what is causing his problems. One of their thoughts was low aldosterone levels, so we elected to treat as if this is the problem. Having only low aldosterone and normal cortisol is so rare in a dog there is pretty much nothing about it in the literature. Our "last ditch" is treating Roo for this deficiency.
> 
> Roo also has congenital diabetes insipidus (central and nephrogenic), mineralized kidneys, kidney stones, bladder stones, and chronic urinary and kidney infections. We're trying not to be selfish about keeping him alive...but also trying to give him every chance at a good life.


I'm glad to hear Roo is feeling much better and is in better spirits. After reading this update I find it hard to contain the tears and also get me to think of how our boy Biscuit is fighting for his chance as well.

Roo is truely a warrior when it come to dealing with all of these health issues and still manage to be in great spirits! Sending hugs and loves to both you and Roo! :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Praying for Roo.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pulling for the RooBear! Hugs...


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Praying for baby roo xx


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Love to you Jackie, and to The Bear, and to his Daddy too. xxx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for Roo and you too.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Stay strong Roo!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The prayers continue for little Roo!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Prayers to you and Roo!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for Roo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Still hanging in there. He is mildly sedated with a narcotic now because he was shaking and crying. Hoping he can hold out until Wednesday night and maybe have the vet come to the house then. Of course, maybe we'll get our miracle and he'll improve!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be praying for that miracle Jackie. Hang in the Roo and Jackie.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying for that miracle.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jackie, How is Roo doing today?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've been waiting for an update too!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I missed this thread until today. I hope the beautiful boy is still holding his own. Prayers to Jackie and Roo.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is set to have his labwork rechecked tomorrow along with another opinion from another internist. His vet at Tufts is concerned that Roo has neurological damage from the electrolyte abnormalities. Roo is resting on his narcotic pain medicine tonight.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't do much else than send love to you and precious Roo. Lots and lots and lots of love to Roo.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Rest yourself Roo. I'm praying for you little guy. Jackie be strong during this difficult time.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Continued prayers for Roo. I know how hard this is....hugs!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wondering the results of Roo's lab work. Praying all went well.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo's sodium stayed the same since Monday...which is okay, but not great. We sent off some special labwork to the University of TN. Hopefully he'll make it the 2 weeks to get results. Not terribly hopeful, but we'll keep on going for now.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry about Roo, prayers are with you and Roo.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I will continue to pray for you and your little man.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Get some rest sweet one. Know that your Aunties love you so very, very much. Be strong.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We just want to remind you that Auntie Sylvia, Cousins MiMi and Ray...and old Auntie Ru are all cheering for you, dear Roo. Our toes, fingers and paws are all crossed for you to get better. Hugs for Roo bear and Mommy.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry this is happening. My heart is breaking for Roo.
Lots of prayers your way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Continuing to send prayers your way.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Prayers for Roo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie - my heart is breaking for you. We are here for you, just as you have been here for so many of us. Praying for a miracle. :grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jamie, I hope and pray for your and Roo to both have strength. Lots of love to you guys- praying for a miracle...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie continuing prayers for Roo Bear. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear little one, I get better, you're in my thoughts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thinking about and praying for you both, Jackie.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just thinking about you as I'm leaving for the Holidays. Sending lots of prayers for Roo and hugs for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Checking to see how Roo and you are doing. Hoping for good news.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

I read this post and I can't help but bring tears to my eyes. Just seeing our love furball shaking and crying, I cannot imagine how hard it is for you and for poor Roo.

Uncle Vinny is cheering for you both! and Biscuit too! Go Roo Go! 

We'll be praying and sending positive vibes to you both!


----------

